# Prom Problem: There's really no one left for me to ask. :( Help?



## glenguglia (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been looking forward to my prom this year, but I basically have no choices left.:blank

Here's what happened: I've asked three girls, and they've all said no 'cause they're waiting on different guys. 
The only girls not taken left to ask are b-words or oddballs. I want have fun with the girl I go with, and I want to know her to an extent before we go to prom. I went with a stranger last year, and it was the absolute worst night of my life. :dead She did not dance with me once, and she did not talk to me after we got out of the limo at prom. Her single friend is available, but I'd have to hang around with lst year's prom date the entire night too. Plus, the relationship last year's prom date's friend just feels weird.
There's one girl from another school district I might be able to go with, but I know nothing about her, so I'm extremely hestitant.
I'm a junior. I don't wanna go with an underclassmen; they're all too immature and/or skanky.
The only girls left are just oddballs that I wouldn't have fun with, except for two people. One of these girls I kinda know, but my peers and parents think she's a b-word. The other is friend I've had for a while, and we've gotten pretty close. The problem is she just recently got permanently dumped by her on-again-off-again BF of 4 years. She may still have feelings for him; she vries every time she stops to think about it. If I asked her, I could lose her friendship, not to mention the rest of my friends who hated the girl she become with her former BF.
My only options are between a random girl stranger, a possible stab in the back by an almost-stranger, a possible stab in the back by a girl that's viewed as a b-word by everyone around me, and a kick in the nuts from all of my friends.
Help? :stu


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice, so you don't want an ugly girl, you call girls you don't like creepy and.. uh.. what do you want us to tell you? Maybe those pretty girl you would like to ask think you're ugly or creepy as well, so..


----------



## glenguglia (Apr 11, 2011)

krista91 said:


> Nice, so you don't want an ugly girl, you call girls you don't like creepy and.. uh.. what do you want us to tell you? Maybe those pretty girl you would like to ask think you're ugly or creepy as well, so..


Maybe they do, Idk. 
My use of the word ugly was very incorrect though, I sincerely apologize.:um 
What I mean to say was: "My only options are between a random girl stranger, a possible stab in the back by an almost-stranger, a possible stab in the back by a girl that's viewed as a b-word by everyone around me, and a kick in the nuts from all of my friends."


----------



## glenguglia (Apr 11, 2011)

UPDATE: I edited the offensive words (ugly, creepy) out of my question.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Hard to find anyone if you are so critical and have such a rigid criteria.
You should question your motivations- sounds like you want to go with someone just for appearances sake.


----------



## glenguglia (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, there are a couple nice sophomores, but I don't know if they would stab me in the back during prom (immature?). My last prom experience, I was a sophomore and junior was a b-word to me. 

Do I just need to lower my expectations of fun?


----------



## glenguglia (Apr 11, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Hard to find anyone if you are so critical and have such a rigid criteria.
> You should question your motivations- sounds like you want to go with someone just for appearances sake.


That's not really it. I go deeper than looks ,trust me. I just want to have FUN with my date at prom, and I don't want the date to be a complete stranger. The age limit thing, I just don't wanna view myself as a pedo. Looks? As long as they don't look dirty or skanky, I'm fine. 
It's a familiarity I'm trying to figure out. I would usually just chat up some people I never talk to and try to become friends through talking, but then I'd ask that girl to prom. She'd think all I was talking to her for was to ask her to prom (which I would be, and that would hurt her).

I'm just trying to figure out, do I go against my gut and take a girl I barely know or hold out and hope a girl I do know becomes free?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Then I would advise you to wait for someone you know.... unless you know anyone outside of school you could go with?


----------



## glenguglia (Apr 11, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Then I would advise you to wait for someone you know.... unless you know anyone outside of school you could go with?


Nope, I only know people in my school.

I'll just wait for someone I know. Thanks for the help! Sorry my mental/social dilemma was so complicated.


----------

